# Methacholine Challenge Tests



## dkhadley (Jul 17, 2009)

Does anyone have any helpful resources for this.  We have a new pulmonologist and he wants to start doing these in the lab.  I have not seen much that has been helpful.
Thanks
Deb Hadley


----------



## donsqueen (Jul 17, 2009)

What kind of information are you looking for?

From encoderpro: 95070 - Inhalation bronchial challenge testing (not including necessary pulmonary function tests); with histamine, methacholine, or similar compounds

Lay description: A physician has the patient inhal histamines, methacholamines, or other medications to determine the patient's specific allergies. The reaction is documented.

Exclueds intractable/severe allergic disease therapy
E/M separately identifiable: codable
Excludes pulmonary function tests


----------

